# Contrarian US Dollar Sentiment



## tradar (11 December 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum.
The US Dollar weakened overnight which made most of the retail (mug) crowd poorer.
Retail clients were approximately 65% bullish on the US dollar.
I've recently become interested in a contrarian approach to forex trading.
The basic philosophy is that 95% of retail clients lose there hard-earned and they are wrong more often than not.
The mug punter crowd is currently long the US Dollar so it's likely we will see further declines?


----------



## tradar (11 December 2014)

Looks like the retail crowd got it wrong again as we see further declines in the US Dollar as i speak.
Currently, retail fx punters are approximately 65% long the US Dollar.


----------

